# PARKSIDE - Don't forget your camera



## Grandma M (Jul 27, 2007)

TO: All you lucky people going to Parkside. Take lots of pictures.

We will be waiting for them, and also stories of your adventures.


----------



## goldenrose (Jul 27, 2007)

And Wishing We Were There Too!


----------



## likespaphs (Jul 28, 2007)

uh huh!


----------



## Candace (Jul 28, 2007)

So, who went and what did you get?


----------



## Scooby5757 (Jul 28, 2007)

OK, I didn't take pics...Im sorry! The the damages today were..

Cycnodes Wine Delight 'JEM' FCC
Dendrophylax lindenii (or whatever they're calling the ghost orchid now)
Phrag. hartwegii x fischeri
Paph. China Moon
Paph. Royal Sapphire
Paph. Pinnochio x Hellene (there were some in bloom and Im pretty sure it helenae. Looks like it.)
Paph. bellatulum
Paph. roth 'Green Valley x _something'_

 How did these end up coming home with me!??! Ill blame it on being delerious from heat.


----------



## Marco (Jul 28, 2007)

Jane, Eric (nyeric), Eric (eorchids) Maria and I had tons of fun. Bumped into bob in albany, and linda. It was a pleasure meeting both of you.  I did take pics but SO has the camera. I will post on monday night.

Here's the damage report for me

Paph. Clairette: I didn't want it but Maria seems to like the brachys and parvis so i had to buy her something to justify the subsequent purchases. left petal got damaged cause it tipped over while in my trunk






Dendrobium Moniliforme var. 'benisuzume'





Neofinetia Falcata var. 'honamijishi'





Neofinetia Falcata var. 'seikai'





All from OL. Thanks Jason. Especially for the fantastic seikai!


----------



## Candace (Jul 28, 2007)

Glad you all had fun and got home safe. I really like the looks of that 
Dendrobium Moniliforme var. 'benisuzume'. Cool!


----------



## eOrchids (Jul 28, 2007)

Met up with Marco, Maria, Eric (NYEric), Jane and Bob in Albany, NY.

Here's what followed me home:
Paph. Shin-Yi Prince
Polyrrhiza lindenii (The Ghost Orchid)

Eric and April (gf) were not helping!!!


----------



## NYEric (Jul 29, 2007)

I was advised that I'm not allowed to use my camera so I didn't take photos either, sorry.
My ladyslipper damages were: Phrag Robin Redbreast (flav) [still to be shipped-oops!], Phrag St. Ouen, Phrag Waunakee Sunset - both bs, Phrag Lutz Rollke (flav) x Cleola, and a flask of Phrag Hanne Dale x Lynn Evan Gouldner. Also Paph armeniacum x Hsingying Concon, Paph Quirene-Pauline, Paph fairrieanum alba, Paph delenatii alba, Paph Yospur, Paph Misty Dell (Magic Lantern x delenatii). I also picked up some Pleuro's, an art-shade Phal and a Tolumnia, plus a Catt, and a Miltonia for a friend. It was good to see everyone and thanx Marco and Jane for the hospitality.


----------



## goldenrose (Jul 29, 2007)

Candace said:


> Glad you all had fun and got home safe. I really like the looks of that
> Dendrobium Moniliforme var. 'benisuzume'. Cool!


I like the dend as well, hard to resist variegated ones!


----------



## Grandma M (Jul 29, 2007)

Great list. I especially like these.

Paph. China Moon
Paph. Royal Sapphire
Paph. Pinnochio x Hellene (there were some in bloom and Im pretty sure it helenae. Looks like it.)

Where did you get the Royal Sapphire? OH.....the others also


----------



## Grandma M (Jul 29, 2007)

NYEric said:


> I was advised that I'm not allowed to use my camera so I didn't take photos either, sorry.
> .


 I don't understand. Why?


----------



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Jul 29, 2007)

I bought the vast majority of my plants from Parkside.

I bought 3 Paph. Sugar Suite (emersonii x niveium) One of which I picked up 
for Grandma M.
Paph bellatulum (#7 x 'Purple Rain)
Paph Yerba Buena 'White Cap' HCC/AOS x Paph. In-Charm White 'Hsinying' x2
Paph armeniacum 'Nugget' x Paph Hsinying Concon 'Ching Hua' in flower
Paph China Moon (armeniacum 'GV1000' x Greyi 'In-Charm')
Paph Winter Coat (wenshanense x godefroyae var leucochillum) x 2 
Paph Harold Koopowitz (roth. 'In-Charm'x malipoense 'Fragrance') 
Paph Sierra Lance 'Ching Hua' SM/TPS x Paph fairrieanum 'Sosa')
Paph Dollgoldi (roth. x armeniacum) also two growths
Paph Gloria Naugle (micranthum x roth. 'Lark' FCC/AOS) single growth and possible in sheath.

From Jason of Orchid Limited I purchase 2 blooming size Paph. Jerry Lee Fischer (Black Lace 'Lava Burst' x wenshanense 'Round Dove') 

Then from an unknown vendor I purchase another single growth Paph Gloria Naugle (roth. '266A' micranthum 'Red') this one was in bloom but the first flower was starting to fade.

The reason I bought both of the Gloria Naugles is that the one was already blooming on a single growth and the other one looks like it might be in sheath on a single growth. In my experience the Gloria Naugles don't generally bloom on single growth, can anyone confirm or disprove this for me?

That's it for me, and YES I know I went overboard!!!


----------



## likespaphs (Jul 29, 2007)

Grandma M said:


> I don't understand. Why?


 
you seen his pictures?... 
i mean, um....
oke:


----------



## NYEric (Jul 29, 2007)

Except for the Quirene-Pauline from OL, all of my paphs were from Parkside, they have an amazing variety of really well grown plants. I had been there twice before and never been in greenhouses #1 & #2. I didn't realize they had such nice Catts. I got a Burana Beauty in bloom and w/ another spike for $8! It's fragrant to boot. At their October sale you pull from a hat to choose what percent discount you get I'm going to buy Catts for Xmas presents.


----------



## NYEric (Jul 29, 2007)

likespaphs said:


> you seen his pictures?...
> i mean, um....
> oke:



It's the camera..


----------



## likespaphs (Jul 29, 2007)

right on. i'm just being funny... 
well, trying to be.


----------



## Candace (Jul 29, 2007)

Bob, lucky you on the 2 Jerry Lee Fischers you bought.


----------



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Jul 29, 2007)

Yes, indeed I was lucky to be able to buy two of the Paph. Jerry Lee Fischers. It was all thanks to my wife. We were there upon opening (got up at 4 A.M. and left by 5 A.M.) and immediately made my way to the other end of the tent to visit Jason at his table. He only brought 4 of that cross. Two of each size. I picked up one and then was asking Donna if she thought it be alright to possible buy one of the smaller size in addition to the one I was already holding. She reached down and grabbed the other blooming size one and said "You know we can't take it with us, so you might as well enjoy it." I couldn't say, no. That was my first two purchases. Then the Gloria Naugle in bloom. After that we hit Parkside and the rest is history.


----------



## goldenrose (Jul 29, 2007)

Those Jerry Lees were gorgeous, you couldn't go wrong there!


----------



## Gilda (Jul 30, 2007)

Bob in Albany said:


> "You know we can't take it with us, so you might as well enjoy it." I couldn't say, no. .



Smart woman you have there ! Great haul !


----------

